# 330 vs Alfa Romeo 147 GTA



## Black330 (Nov 21, 2003)

On my way back home tonight I came across this red Alfa Romeo, he came next to me and floored it and i was like wow, anyway, i knew he wanted to mess around so i followed him and everytime he kept flooring it but i didnt because i knew that if he floored it before me i would have no chance. Anyway, he made a U turn onto a 2 lane street where he went on the right side, i went on the left and put it on 1st gear and took the RPM till about 3.5 (i was next to him) I suddenly floored it and he does the same, i stayed infront of him by about a half car length till about the end of the road where i reached approx 160km/h. Then we both stopped and talked for a while, the AR was manual, i was really suprised how fast it was. Here are the specs from the alfa romeo site: 

"3.2 V6 24v (3179 cc, 250 BHP-EEC, 246 km/hr) 
The brand-new 3.2 V6 24v petrol engine is capable of developing a power output of 250 BHP at 6200 rpm. The 6-speed manual gearbox gets the very best from the engine’s sporting qualities. The car can accelerate from 0 to 100 km/hr in 6.3 seconds, with a top speed of 246 km/hr and average fuel consumption in the combined cycle of 12.1 liters per 100 km, figures that sum up the potential of the new GTA, which boasts a torque curve reaching 300 Nm at 4800 rpm, giving thrilling performance for both sporty driving and everyday use." 

i never heard about this car before but it surely amazed me. I finally found a true competitor for the 330 (in the 3 liter range, except for M3/Z350) 

by the way, this is all happening in U.A.E. Our 330s here (specs.. 18rims, suspension, etc) are like your ZHPs in america but we don't have the Mtek body kit  (i will buy it soon)


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

From those specs, it really is a true competitor to the 3 series. I have read that Alfa's aren't the most reliable cars, though. It would be an interesting car to have here in the states. Nothing like good competition to push manufacturers to cut prices and advance their technologies... unless they decide to cut costs then that would suck


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

FWD


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

RWD or FWD or AWD?

Italian clothes :thumbup: 

Italian cars :dunno: (besides Ferrari & Lamborghini)


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I think the 147 is the hatchback that competes with the A3 and 1er. GTA is the high performance variant, ala S3 or M1, methinks.

Their 3-series competitor should be the 156.


----------



## Black330 (Nov 21, 2003)

sorry maybe i got the name wrong but it surely wasnt a hatchback, it was a sedan.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Black330 said:


> sorry maybe i got the name wrong but it surely wasnt a hatchback, it was a sedan.


156 then, unless it's the 166, which is their midsize car. No GTA variant of that car, though.


----------



## Black330 (Nov 21, 2003)

147, 156, 293, 32809428, whatever it is, i showed it how 330 tail lights look so nice


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*I Beat the Alfa 147 GTA in my VW R32 here in Taiwan*

They are fast but I still beat them...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alfa Romeos typically have a great sounding engine, look great, cool interiors, but everything else is a bit subpar compared to a BMW. Shame they're not rear drive like the classic Alfas anymore.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

machmeter said:


> RWD or FWD or AWD?
> 
> Italian clothes :thumbup:
> 
> Italian cars :dunno: (besides Ferrari & Lamborghini)


Alfa GT 3.2 = :yummy:

It is teh sex, as they say on the internet...why, oh why, can't we have them over here?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> 156 then, unless it's the 166, which is their midsize car. No GTA variant of that car, though.


Do you mean "no 166 GTA"? The 147 and 156 GTA are known for having terrible problems putting all that power down, and for understeer so severe it actually causes minor perturbations in the rotation of the earth. Good looking, but then so is the 2.0 version on fat wheels. Unless you hold shares in Pirelli, avoid .


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree, the new Alfa GT is a very good looking machine.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my yes, in RED please. I was going to get a 156 as my company car (damn the reliability! Take it to the dealer!) but in the end I left the UK for Fla...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Do you mean "no 166 GTA"?


Yep. 

Is that supposed to be a 5er competitor, or is it more "plebeian" like a Camry or Accord?


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> I agree, the new Alfa GT is a very good looking machine.


...but then again, I liked the Alfa SV as well. :rofl:

(The local Alfa dealer where I was going to school back in the early 90s had one in their front window.)


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

When I was young and foolish (and had a lot more time on my hands) I tinkered with a few British & Italian cars (and motorcycles).... found both to be intriguing and fun to drive, but too frustrating for a long-term relationship. Marelli electrics proved to be the Italian version of England`s infamous Lucas electrics....both intolerable in any modern machine....I certainly hope they`ve improved things....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Just saw an Alfa Milano the other day.


----------

